# Potential Young Vizsla/Pit Mix for Adoption in Maine



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I know a woman who fosters dogs here Maine and she is currently fostering Bella, who I am convinced is a Vizsla/Pit mix. She looks just like the other V-mixes on this forum (Finch, Cash, Elroy) and from the sounds of her personality, she seems to be very much a V. She came to my attention on Facebook b/c the woman was saying she needed to find someone else to foster Bella b/c she obviously needs more exercise than the woman can provide (she is fostering 4 dogs right now). Of the whole crew, Bella is the one who she has identified needs to get out and run off-leash every day and have proper training. She also says that her own dogs (she has 3 Dalmatians of her own) are very sensitive that Bella wants to be around her all the time and wants her attention. 


Below are a couple photos that the woman posted on Facebook. If you or anyone you know is interested in adopting beautiful V/mix, please send me a message and I'll put you in touch with the rescue.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep looks a little like Elroy when he was a pup Finch! If we weren't about to have a baby, maybe we'd consider it  Good luck...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this post - she does looks a lot like Cash too. Do you know, did they find her a home?


----------

